# A first... from Amazon



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Been waiting all day for this to get here so I could start converting the FT A/B set to DCC.

It's getting kinda late so I checked the tracking....

*



Unfortunately, a problem occurred during shipping and we had to cancel your delivery. The package is being returned, and we will issue a refund within 3 - 5 business days after the return is processed. We’re very sorry for the inconvenience.

Click to expand...

*Tracking details...



> Friday, April 2
> 4:16 PM
> Package damaged and will not be delivered
> 
> ...


😕

On the bright side, at least I don't have to deal with returning it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I got a similar message, except that instead of a refund, they automatically shipped a replacement. I actually got BOTH packages. The first one looked like it had fallen into a shredder, but the items inside (cable cuffs), were fine; one had a long gouge in the plastic, but it'll look like that after a few months of use anyway. I asked Amazon what to do, and they said, "No problem, our mistake. Keep the replacements, no charge."

Too bad about yours, though. Sucks when the part you need to complete a project doesn't arrive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had that happen once, they actually offered to reship or to cancel.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I had Menard's ship me a new microwave oven. They shipped the wrong color and when plugged in and operated made the Devil's own noise. The fan was either loose on the motor shaft or the blades were bent.

I emailed them and they sent the correct, working microwave to me with no return label for the defective oven. I was never charged for two ovens, and never heard from them again. This was August of last year.

The broken one was re-boxed and is still sitting in my garage.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I ordered several music CD's and checked the tracking and it showed arrived at my UPS hub, a day later I got a message that the item was being returned and I'd be issued a refund, I called UPS and apparently the padded envelope had ripped open, and the CD's were free range, the lady on the phone named off the CD's they found in the bin and all I had ordered were present and she assured me there was no damage, they put them back in the envelope and taped it up and I got it the next day, other than the damage to the packaging everything was in perfect condition, I contacted Amazon and informed them, they said they'd update the account, 3 days later I was issued a full refund even after I told them I accepted the package, makes me wonder how much money they lose in a year with things like this


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

They don’t lose money.....they are a mega corporation, and getting richer by the day.....


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, Amazon seems pre-active at times. I had the same thing happen with a damaged package. Sort of pleased they didn't deliver it but sent another. Was a can of paint.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I had this happen once with some lawn care products I purchased and the super concentrated vinegar weed spray (trying to be environmentally sound for the dogs... At least that's what the wife wanted me to do) and I noticed the tracking had some weird number so I called the local post office and they told me to call the warehouse in town and the supervisor knew exactly why I was calling and told me to swing by.

I swung by and the concentrated vinegar bottle exploded all over the stuff. I almost threw up in my mouth when they opened the box for me it was so bad. I did manage to save a few small pieces and stupid me having integrity I told Amazon it wasn't all damaged as they were more than willing to send me replacements for everything.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lee Willis said:


> Yes, Amazon seems pre-active at times. I had the same thing happen with a damaged package. Sort of pleased they didn't deliver it but sent another. Was a can of paint.


Amazon would rather have satisfied customers who will strongly consider using them for future purchases rather than trying to make money on every sale. That's what makes good, successful retailers (and why some people on eBay are such jerks -- they feel the need to make money, not build a customer base).


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I was reminded of the time I bought a replacement battery for my UPS from Amazon. Before it even arrived I did further troubleshooting and the control module was bad. I submitted a return request and Amazon said "We can't accept shipments of Li-Ion batteries. Keep it. We'll refund your money." I told them I hadn't even opened the package. "Nope."


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

So Friday night I re-ordered the sodderin' arn. To be delivered today.

Amazon left it in the mailbox. The box does not have a USPS shipping label on it.

Of course I didn't get the "Your order has been delivered" email with the pic of the box sitting on the front porch. It is still "out for delivery".


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Regarding how Amazon stays in business after so easily giving refunds... After talking with a few sellers when dealing with business purchases I've learned that Amazon NEVER pays for anything, especially not their own mistakes. They expect all sellers to eat the costs. I remember one recent conversation with an Amazon rep in which the tracking information said my package was out for delivery, but they sent me an email saying the package had been lost. I asked the rep how it could be lost if it was on Amazon's delivery truck. Then I asked if Amazon was paying for the replacement instead of charging the seller. The rep kept repeating that I shouldn't worry about it, a new package was being shipped (not that I expected them to actually answer the question).

So yeah, Amazon makes their money by hurting all the small businesses that ship through them. I try to avoid them whenever I can, but at least their customer reviews are useful .


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Regarding how Amazon stays in business after so easily giving refunds... After talking with a few sellers when dealing with business purchases I've learned that Amazon NEVER pays for anything, especially not their own mistakes.


Yep. 

Freight damage... seller pays for return freight. Buyer returns for "just because"... seller pays return freight. 

When it's time for Amazon to pay you for your goods that sold, there's all the fees. After those are deducted there is a "hold-back" amount = roughly 40% of the net. You get it, eventually. But Amazon always holds back some of your money for... who are we kidding, so they can invest it for a few days just like a bank does.

Amazon/Bezos didn't figure this out. Wal-Mart was doing it when Bezos was in diapers.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Stumpy said:


> Yep.
> 
> Freight damage... seller pays for return freight. Buyer returns for "just because"... seller pays return freight.
> 
> ...


That's true for Amazon Marketplace sellers, but not Amazon itself. So if you're a small business thinking of listing through Amazon, you consider all the fees and such.... and then you consider all of the millions of potential customers who will see your products that you probably wouldn't have been able to reach otherwise, and it costs you ZERO in advertising. The people complaining about Amazons fees are conveniently forgetting that end of the equation.

Not sure what you have against Jeff Bezos, or if your a member of the Walton Fan Club.... but Jeff Bezos was born in 1964. The World Wide Web came into being in the early 1990s, with Amazon.com somewhat after that... as an online bookseller, at first. Not even the most pessimistic estimate of his difficulty in potty training could keep him in diapers that long.

Unless you're referring simply to the practice of investing cash held for a short period of time to turn a profit by delaying a payment. The credit for that would have to go to Hanseatic League bankers... roughly 500 years before Columbus set sail.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> .... and then you consider all of the millions of potential customers who will see your products that you probably wouldn't have been able to reach otherwise,


That's exactly why the outfit I work for put a few select products on Amazon. And everyone else. Pretty obvious.



CTValleyRR said:


> and it costs you ZERO in advertising. The people complaining about Amazons fees are conveniently forgetting that end of the equation.


I'm looking at a statement from Amazon right now. In the Expenses section there are three line items: Cost of Advertising, Shipping Charges (for returned goods) & Amazon fees. If you take out shipping, which is actual, Advertising is 40% of the expenses and Fees is the balance. So I guess I didn't conveniently forget anything.

To Amazon's credit (somewhat), when goods are returned there is also a credit for "expenses", but it's not broken out into which and it isn't the same percentage as originally charged. 



CTValleyRR said:


> Not sure what you have against Jeff Bezos, or if your a member of the Walton Fan Club.... but Jeff Bezos was born in 1964. The World Wide Web came into being in the early 1990s, with Amazon.com somewhat after that... as an online bookseller, at first. Not even the most pessimistic estimate of his difficulty in potty training could keep him in diapers that long.


Nothing against Bezos. Deplore Wal-Mart. It was a euphemism for Pete's sake. The company that can reach/sell to millions on your behalf does a lot of dictating about what you as a vendor have to do in order to have the "privilege" of them carrying your wares. Wal-Mart was doing it before the WWW. BTDT also.

Thanks for the history lesson in Finance.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Stumpy said:


> That's exactly why the outfit I work for put a few select products on Amazon. And everyone else. Pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 40% of what they charged you is for advertising. Go ahead, take that monthly charge, find an advertising outlet with similar exposure (I'm thinking a Superbowl spot), and see what those fees will buy you. THAT's what you're "conveniently overlooking".

And yes, I'll agree with you that Wal-Mart was the original "Too big to fight" retailer, although they took their ideas from earlier attempts (Wells Fargo, Sears) and did it better.

And it was hyperbole, not euphemism.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I can assure you, CT, that we are not overlooking anything. Our wares don't warrant a "superbowl spot", as that's a completely different market. So you have no idea what you're talking about... unless you know more about my business than I do.

Thanks for the vocabulary lesson.

Have you marketed on Amazon or in Wal-Mart stores?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I actually went back and reviewed this thread.



CTValleyRR said:


> So 40% of what they charged you is for advertising. Go ahead, take that monthly charge, find an advertising outlet with similar exposure (I'm thinking a Superbowl spot), and see what those fees will buy you. THAT's what you're "conveniently overlooking".


You have no clue. It's all conjecture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Play nice guys.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Play nice guys.


----------



## JCIS4ME (Jan 4, 2016)

Jeff "BOZO" doesnt do anything for free!


----------



## MrThomb (Jun 14, 2021)

Stumpy said:


> Been waiting all day for this to get here so I could start converting the FT A/B set to DCC.
> 
> It's getting kinda late so I checked the tracking....
> 
> ...


I just had an order of "Undeliverable". 

"Unfortunately, a problem occurred during shipping and we had to cancel your delivery. The package is being returned, and we will issue a refund within 3 - 5 business days after the return is processed. We’re very sorry for the inconvenience."

Monday, June 14
8:27 PM
Possible delay in delivery due to arrival at incorrect carrier facility
Phoenix, Arizona US
1:33 PM
Package was damaged and will be returned.
1:32 PM
Package damaged and will not be delivered
US
Sunday, June 13
2:45 PM
Package departed an Amazon facility
Sacramento, CALIFORNIA US
8:57 AM
Package departed an Amazon facility
Baltimore, MD US
8:15 AM
Package arrived at an Amazon facility
Sacramento, CA US
5:07 AM
Package arrived at an Amazon facility
Baltimore, MARYLAND US
Package has shipped 

So my package was damaged AND shipped to the wrong location? What are the odds of that?
I had another one 6 months ago where the tracking just stopped with no explanation. I had to chat to get a refund.
Plus another one just a few months ago where the shipping stated it couldn't be delivered due to lack of address. Amazon stated I should add an address. But I've been getting packages here from them for over tens years just fine. It was supposed to be my Amazon Day delivery. I seem to get more problems with grouped orders than just ordering a lot of separately shipped orders.

Note to self; order with as many boxes possible to ensure the maximum success of item arrival.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey, that's what model train people do: you see straight track ahead, you put down the hammer!!! 😄


----------



## JLA (Oct 18, 2021)

Stumpy said:


> Been waiting all day for this to get here so I could start converting the FT A/B set to DCC.
> 
> It's getting kinda late so I checked the tracking....
> 
> ...


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*On the other hand: *My postman mis-delivered another package of mine - this one a small Amazon order of Kato track that was handed off to my local post office for "the last mile".. When I submitted a "Lost Package Report" I got a phone call from my Postmaster. His response was (more or less) "Do you know how overworked and underpaid we are? Tell Amazon you never got it and they'll try again." Yeah, but it wasn't Amazon's fault that I didn't get my package.


----------



## Powlash (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm not a fan of Amazon, but their return policy is impeccable. Besides, I like how fast Amazon works. My smart light bulb - https://www.amazon.com/smart-light-bulb-bulbs-color/dp/B0922Q43LY/ was delivered in under 2 days, which even sounds too good to be true. Honestly, I would dream about such a message before getting my damaged eBay transformer. It seems like my eBay vendor thought the package was made of mithril or kinda, so it can't be damaged or broken. Eventually, I annoyed that vendor so much they returned me my money, lmao. But it took me 2 weeks :/


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MrThomb said:


> I just had an order of "Undeliverable".
> 
> "Unfortunately, a problem occurred during shipping and we had to cancel your delivery. The package is being returned, and we will issue a refund within 3 - 5 business days after the return is processed. We’re very sorry for the inconvenience."
> 
> ...


Might want to contact Customer Service using the order number vice the tracking info. It looks like they're tracking two separate packages (it is physically impossible for the package to move between Sacramento and Baltimore as fast as that one is.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Air freight from Maryland to California can happen that fast actually; if there are no delays and clear skies. The time zones westbound act in your favor as well. On Average around 5.5 hours, but deduct time zone difference and it can appear things only took 2.5 hours. East bound is the opposite, what actually takes 6 hours, appears to take 9.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> Air freight from Maryland to California can happen that fast actually; if there are no delays and clear skies. The time zones westbound act in your favor as well. On Average around 5.5 hours, but deduct time zone difference and it can appear things only took 2.5 hours. East bound is the opposite, what actually takes 6 hours, appears to take 9.


Yes, thank you. I shipped air freight in the Navy for several years. I know how time zones, etc. work, and flight durations.

But look at the numbers. 8:15 in Sacramento, 8:57 in Baltimore. I don't think so, Tim!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Well yeah but two time zones. Departed MD at 9am MD time. Arrived in CA at 8:15 CA time. 
So three hours, plus one, they made good time. It’s been done in 4, usually it’s 5 plus a smidge. The system doesn’t appear to use GMT or Zulu but rather various local times from what I can tell. So when it’s scanned, it’s updated in that local time.
That is of course assuming the updates are done promptly and not say it arrived at 8:15 when it actually arrived at 7:35. That would be uh…. Don’t think it’s ever been done in 3. It’d be one helluva tail wind to do it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I placed an order with Union Modellbahn on Monday. It shipped that afternoon with UPS. It was delivered to me on Wednesday just before noon. Less than 48 hours from order to delivery from 4,000 miles away.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

OilValleyRy said:


> Well yeah but two time zones. Departed MD at 9am MD time. Arrived in CA at 8:15 CA time.
> So three hours, plus one, they made good time. It’s been done in 4, usually it’s 5 plus a smidge. The system doesn’t appear to use GMT or Zulu but rather various local times from what I can tell. So when it’s scanned, it’s updated in that local time.
> That is of course assuming the updates are done promptly and not say it arrived at 8:15 when it actually arrived at 7:35. That would be uh…. Don’t think it’s ever been done in 3. It’d be one helluva tail wind to do it.



That's the second trip look at the first. It originally departed Baltimore at 507 am arrived in Sacramento at 815 to go right back to Baltimore by 9am. So it made a round trip in less than 4 hrs that's supersonic speed. 🤣


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> I placed an order with Union Modellbahn on Monday. It shipped that afternoon with UPS. It was delivered to me on Wednesday just before noon. Less than 48 hours from order to delivery from 4,000 miles away.


How much was the shipping?


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I ordered an HO Bachmann saloon and barber shop from amazon, and got- an O Trailer park. But the little sticky said it was a saloon. So I returned it, explaining why and they sent another- O Trailer park. I decided I wasn't going to empty their crate of trailer parks one at a time so returned this one for refund and bought it off ebay instead.
That's the only negative story about Amazon that comes to mind immediately.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

They're standard "2 day delivery" for every Prime item has been slacking... I still get a majority of them the next day but I remember the good old days when everything on Prime was 2 day shipping... 

I did recently discover I could set up my notifications from the Amazon app in my phone (have pretty much all notifications set to off as I hate all the dumb app notifications) that I could set up the notification when an item gets delivered... Came in handy Wed night when I was at my in-laws for my mother-in-law's birthday and I had my 3d printer and some other items that were over $400 that were being delivered in big boxes. I got the notification and I texted a coworker who put the boxes in my backyard where they weren't visible from the street...

I know this is sort of derailing the thread but technically it's a "first" from Amazon for me!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

@Conductorkev, I think that’s likely an example of things not being updated promptly, late or early. It’s what it looked like to me. I had seen it before commenting and deduced that being most likely. People are lazy, forgetful, distracted, shift changes, etc. That sort of thing happens a LOT. Usually individuals, not policy, looking for time saving short cuts.
Had a USPS delivery person who'd scan all parcels at the beginning of the street. That works only as long as packages get delivered to the correct address afterward. Both the shipper & USPS said it was in my mailbox, but clearly it was in some other mailbox. She got suspended I think. 
I also had another package mis-delivered to a couple doors down. They didn’t check the name on the label before tearing it open. A felony. The USPS asked if I wanted to follow through on that, but I said no as it wasn’t malicious. Hope they learned to check the label first.
Strange stuff happens. Like whoever it was had a package mis-routed to AZ. Must’ve been a goof during sorting because packages cannot be mistakenly left on air craft. They’re not stacked up like in an 18 wheeler, they’re inside enclosed containers.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Conductorkev said:


> That's the second trip look at the first. It originally departed Baltimore at 507 am arrived in Sacramento at 815 to go right back to Baltimore by 9am. So it made a round trip in less than 4 hrs that's supersonic speed. 🤣


Now we know what happened to the SR71s that the Air Force retired. UPS bought them just to give us confusing tracking times.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

This just in from Amazon
Amazon announced Thursday that it would be boosting the price of its Prime membership for U.S. customers, citing rising costs as the reason behind the decision.


In a letter to investors outlining its fourth quarter earnings, the company stated that increased wage and transportation costs along with its expansion of membership benefits has led the online retail giant to increase its Prime fees for the first time since 2018.
For the quarter ending Dec. 31, Amazon blew earnings per share projections out of the water. Wall Street had expected EPS of $3.44, but the retailer delivered a staggering $27.75. Investors appeared to like the results, as the company's stock shot up more than 18% in after-hours trading following the report. 
Monthly Prime memberships will go from $12.99 to $14.99, and annual memberships will be hiked to $139 from the current $119. The price change will go into effect for new members starting Feb. 18, and existing members will see their fees go up on the date of their next renewal after March 25. 

Although they did better last year for me, they still have problems delivering the merchandise on time.
2020 was a complete disaster with canceled orders, wrong products sent, prime deliveries taking 7 to 10 days
My membership is due tomorrow so ill be calling customer service for an adjustment to my yearly fee
or ill be parting ways with them
I have found that most of the free prime shipping items can be found elsewhere for the same or less money including the shipping charges .For the 110 orders i made in 21, very few do save me $ 
Last year after i called they gave me a $60 gift card good for merch sold and delivered by Amazon.
Not sure what the expanded membership benefits are but its something i probably don't use anyway.


----------



## sandywilliam (10 mo ago)

I always thought prime membership delivery is overrated. I just don't see the point of it. You end up paying very much for the delivery to arrive a little earlier. From the point of view of an Amazon seller, I don't think it's a worthy investment. I use SellerAmp Review & Tutorial: The Best Sourcing Tool in 2022 to prioritize my shipments and the delivery time is not a lot longer than in the case of prime membership. Prime membership options could be useful in urgent orders and only then.


----------

